# Logiciels > Microsoft Office >  Microsoft dvoile ses outils Power BI sur Office 365

## Stphane le calme

*Microsoft dvoile ses outils Power BI (Business Intelligence) sur Office 365,*
*et espre ainsi optimiser le rendement des entreprises*

Pendant sa WorldWide Partner Conference, Microsoft a annonc le dploiement de son Microsoft Office Store  22 nouveaux marchs de part le monde largissant ainsi la base d'utilisateurs potentiels pour les dveloppeurs faisant usage de cette plateforme. L'entreprise a annonc galement l'ajout de nouveaux outils  Office 365, sa suite bureautique sur le Cloud. 

Baptiss Power BI (Business Intelligence), ces outils ont t conus pour fonctionner avec Excel afin de fournir aux utilisateurs la modlisation des donnes, la cartographie interactive et l'amlioration de la recherche des donnes.

L'utilisateur peut charger une ou plusieurs sources de donnes dans une feuille de calcul Excel en ligne et les analyser avec ces nouveaux outils.

L'un d'eux, Power Query, autrefois connu sous le nom de Data Explorer, permet  l'utilisateur d'extraire des donnes dans une feuille de calcul Excel. Par exemple,  partir d'un flux Twitter, il peut crer une feuille de calcul, sparant les messages des dates et des endroits en les mettant dans des colonnes distinctes.

Power Map en est un autre exemple et permet de placer des donnes gographiques sur une carte fournie par Bing Maps. Gardant l'exemple de Twitter, l'utilisateur pourrait par exemple rsumer visuellement combien de messages proviennent d'une ville, d'un pays, indiquant le nombre de messages par la hauteur d'une barre s'levant au dessus de la location. Power Map a dbut en bta sur Excel 2013 comme plugin sous le nom de GeoFlow.   


L'outil sera bientt disponible comme produit additionnel  Office 365. Il est probable que Microsoft mette en ligne une version Preview de ses nouveaux outils et services Power BI cet t. Quant au prix, la socit n'en a pas parl, mais au vu de la nouvelle politique de facturation de Windows Azure, il faudrait peut-tre envisager que Microsoft tablisse un prix en fonction de l'utilisation relle.

*Source :* WorldWide Partner Conference

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces nouveaux outils BI ?

----------


## HelpmeMM

Que pensez-vous de ces nouveaux outils BI ? 

Ces outils sont utiles quand on a un besoin limit, mais quand on commence a vouloir voir les choses en grand sa devient assez vite compliqu, je dirai donc que ces produits sont une rels avances dans  la BI car ils permettent a moindre cout d'avoir des outils puissants.

ces deux outils Power map et power query s'inscrivent dans la continuit de power pivot et power view. je pense donc qu'il seront gratuit et tlchargeable librement  partir du moment ou l'on a une licence "office professional plus 2013"


j'ai dj pu tester "data explorer" power query et "geoflow" power map

et au final je trouve que data explorer aurait pu tre rajouter  power pivot cela aurait vit des manipulations supplmentaires.

pour geoflow l'outils est trs puissant et permet rapidement de sortir une carte exploitable, en revanche l ou d'habitude Excel es trs fort, la personnalisation, ici il manque les options permettant de rendre sa carte unique.

J'attends de voir ce que cela va donner mais pour une petite entreprise ne pouvant se permettre un budget consquent dans la BI c'est une vrai aubaine. Nul doute que les formateurs Excel vont se rjouir.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Microsoft met  jour Power BI sur Office 365  * 
*et propose entre autre la cartographie 3D et la recherche en langage naturel* 

_Mise  jour du 27/09/2013_

En juillet dernier, Microsoft prsentait son outil Power BI intgr  Office 365 qui devait permettre aux utilisateurs une meilleure analyse de leurs donnes, la cartographie interactive et la modlisation des donnes. Microsoft annonce une mise  jour de Power BI. 

Le logiciel embarque dsormais InfoNav (officiellement connu sous le nom Q&A), un moteur de recherche capable de comprendre les requtes en langage naturel. Les utilisateurs peuvent interroger leurs donnes via une bote de dialogue et le systme en comprendra la smantique puis gnrera des rponses sous la forme de tableaux interactifs, diagrammes ou graphiques. A titre illustratif, voici le graphique obtenu lorsque vous cherchez le nombre de mdailles d'or par pays en 2008. La rponse est automatiquement mise sous la forme d'une mappemonde.





Microsoft apporte des complments  Excel pour permettre aux utilisateurs de gnrer des visualisations gospatiales 3D grce  Power Map,  partir d'une amlioration de la recherche due  Power Query (connu avant sous le nom Data Explorer) qui combine des rsultats manant des donnes publiques et internes  l'organisation. Microsoft explique que Power Map a t mis  jour avec de nouveaux outils de visualisation des rgions, qui peuvent tre utiliss pour attribuer des codes de couleur sur des zones gopolitiques y compris les comts, les tats, les pays et les rgions, assure Microsoft. 

_Power Map permet aux utilisateurs de crer des vidos qui peuvent tre optimises pour un certain nombre de dispositifs et partages sur les rseaux sociaux, PowerPoint ou encore Office 365_  explique un porte-parole de l'entreprise. Power Query quant  lui dispose d'une capacit de recherche en ligne amliore avec un panel largi de donnes mis  sa disposition parmi lesquelles celles issues de Windows Azure Marketplace ou mme Wikipedia.  

Microsoft travaille sur des outils mobiles natifs Power BI pour les dispositifs Windows 8, Windows RT ainsi que pour les iPad. 

 ::fleche::  Tlcharger la version d"valuation Power BI

*Source :* Technet

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Que pensez-vous de Power BI ?

 ::fleche::   A terme, la version mobile de cet outil pourrait-elle devenir un facteur majeur dans la vente des appareils Windows 8 et RT ?

----------


## Francis Walter

*Power BI s'ouvre aux utilisateurs d'Office 365*
*la solution de Business Intelligence permettra d'optimiser le rendement des entreprises*

En avril 2013, Microsoft avait dvoil son ambition de lancer Power BI. Trois mois plus tard, la socit a lanc la prversion du service, afin que les utilisateurs puissent le dcouvrir et avoir une ide de son fonctionnement. 

Power BI est un ensemble doutils de Business Intelligence (BI)  conus pour fonctionner avec Excel afin de fournir aux utilisateurs la modlisation des donnes, la cartographie interactive et l'amlioration de la recherche des donnes. Le service est hberg aux cts dOffice 365, et est accessible aux utilisateurs disposant dune licence pour la plateforme de productivit en ligne de Microsoft

_Aujourd'hui, nous sommes heureux d'annoncer le lancement grand public de Power BI au milliard d'utilisateurs d'Office 365_  a dclar Eron Kelly, vice-prsident et directeur marketing de SQL Server.  De nouvelles fonctionnalits ont t ajoutes  Power BI depuis le lancement de sa prversion 

Power BI introduit la fonction Power Query dans Excel, qui permet daccder facilement aux donnes. Une fois que les classeurs Excel sont tlchargs depuis Power BI, les utilisateurs peuvent dsormais manipuler avec souplesse les donnes en utilisant un langage de recherche naturel, qui  affiche instantanment les rsultats sous forme de carte de graphique interactif.

Power Map, lautre fonctionnalit de loutil,  permet de placer des donnes gographiques sur une carte fournie par Bing Maps.  partir dun compte Twitter par exemple, l'utilisateur peut rsumer visuellement combien de messages proviennent d'une ville, d'un pays, indiquant le nombre de messages par la hauteur d'une barre s'levant au-dessus de la location.

Des entreprises ont adopt Power BI pour Office 365 depuis sa sortie en prversion, puis en sont devenues adeptes. Cest le cas de MediaCom une agence de mdia avec 4 600 employs. Lowell Simpson, PDG de lagence, affirme que  _le fait que Power BI fasse partie d'Office 365 est norme. Tout notre personnel sait utiliser Excel. Grce aux fonctionnalits de BI construite au-dessus dExcel, nous n'avons pas eu  les former  nouveau_ .





*Source :* Blog Office

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avez-vous utilis la prversion de Power BI ?

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

